# First batch of cold smoked jumbo scallops.



## GentlemanJerk (Mar 18, 2019)

A local seafood market was having a Lent sale on scallops with 15% off large and jumbo scallop so I figured it would be a great time to try smoking some.  I used my a-maze-n smoker in my charcoal grill with hickory for about 30-45 minutes.  Unfortunately it was a really windy day so the scallops got a really light smoke, very little color and faint flavor.  Sauteed some up in an herb butter and they tasted great though.  Definitely going to try them again!


----------



## weev (Mar 18, 2019)

Looks like you got a great sear on them though and they look really good


----------



## Steve H (Mar 18, 2019)

They look fantastic!


----------



## Bigtank (Mar 18, 2019)

Looks delish! I would never have thought of smoked scallops, but now I want to try.


----------



## GentlemanJerk (Mar 18, 2019)

Bigtank said:


> Looks delish! I would never have thought of smoked scallops, but now I want to try.



I was rummaging around the Non-fish seafood section of the SMF and came across Bearcarver's post about making them. They looked so good and the price was right that I just had to try them!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2019)

Gosh they look really really good!
You'd think here in FL, they would be cheap, but no, so I wait for the sales too!
Al


----------



## Rathog23 (Mar 18, 2019)

Nice bit of synchronicity GJ :-) .  Still pondering what to get for a first smoker and one of the questions I have his how to do scallops on a WSM for lent ( pascha) .

 It looks like you first do a cold smoke and then sear or grill. Correct ?

Can a WSM do a low and slow at around 140 degrees ?


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 18, 2019)

Scallops look really good to me. 

Point for sure
Chris

Rat, Yes a WSM can run at 140*. It just takes a little trial and error.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 18, 2019)

Looks really good. If your friendly with your Fish Monger, see if they carry Scallop Pieces. They are cheaper and although not perfect can be really good.
I called an under new management, small seafood store a half hour away. I asked for Dry Scallops which they had at $25 per pound...Ouch!
The owner asked if I wanted to try Pieces. He said they were only $15 per pound. Having used them before i was happy to save the money. I got them home and they were really nice. Not perfectly round but generally 1.5" across. They had no smell and the meat was sweet, raw and cooked. I called to tell the owner I was really happy and thanked him for Hand Picking the nice ones. He welcomed my patronage and told me he recognized I was experienced in food service based on the way I talked and ordered. He thought I would appreciate him sorting the best scallops for our meal. I have no problem paying a bit extra to get great product and Excellent Customer Service...JJ


----------



## SmokinSpartan (Apr 9, 2019)

just got back into scallops, not sure why ever stopped buying them, but those do look really tasty


----------



## disco (Apr 9, 2019)

They look great. She Who Must Be Obeyed would love these!


----------



## venture (Apr 9, 2019)

As Chef Jimmy said, if you can get dry scallops...so much better. But ouch!


----------



## GentlemanJerk (Apr 9, 2019)

Rathog23 said:


> Nice bit of synchronicity GJ :-) .  Still pondering what to get for a first smoker and one of the questions I have his how to do scallops on a WSM for lent ( pascha) .
> 
> It looks like you first do a cold smoke and then sear or grill. Correct ?
> 
> Can a WSM do a low and slow at around 140 degrees ?



Correct, I cold smoked them and then pan fried them on the stove to get a nice sear.   I would be afraid of doing a low and slow cooking on scallops, they may get too rubbery.


----------



## GentlemanJerk (Apr 9, 2019)

venture said:


> As Chef Jimmy said, if you can get dry scallops...so much better. But ouch!



Yeah, I don't usually get scallops, but they were on sale and I just couldn't pass them up.  I may look for dry scallops, but for that much of a price increase I think I can be patient and just let them air dry.


----------



## SmokinSpartan (Apr 12, 2019)

Hy-Vee has them for $19.99 per pound typically. They have been on sale for $15.99 last week or so. I used the small indoor smoker for them, had little smoke after pan frying. Will be trying hot and fast in regular smoker once the wind dies down.


----------



## Fran (Apr 12, 2019)

They look delish! Would you purposely keep the smoking light next time or do you think they could do with more, 

 GentlemanJerk
?


----------



## GentlemanJerk (Apr 12, 2019)

Fran said:


> They look delish! Would you purposely keep the smoking light next time or do you think they could do with more,
> 
> GentlemanJerk
> ?



I would like to get more smoke on them, this batch had just the faintest hint of smoke and it was almost completely covered up by the herb butter.  

I've moved away from my charcoal grill to cold smoke in and started using my Big Chief smoker.  It seems to contain the smoke better and isn't as  affected by high winds.  This will hopefully ensure that the next batch of scallops gets more smoke and more of an amber color by the end.


----------



## Fran (Apr 12, 2019)

In that case, yes, they would need a bit more. Will have to give these a go. Thanks for replying.


----------

